
Canada and European Union agree free-trade deal - AndrewDucker
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-24583745
======
AndrewDucker
Anyone know how this is affected by NAFTA?

If Europe can trade freely with Canada and Canada can trade freely with the
USA, is this arrangement effectively transitive?

